# My Aquascaping Journey (20G Long) Progress - NEW LIGHTS Part 4



## AquaPlants (Mar 22, 2014)

Beautiful tank! I’ve just ordered their 65 gallon serene tank with stand and lighting kit! How do feel about the Sun Led Pro? Also did they come with those speakers and how do they work?


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

AquaPlants said:


> Beautiful tank! I’ve just ordered their 65 gallon serene tank with stand and lighting kit! How do feel about the Sun Led Pro? Also did they come with those speakers and how do they work?


Thanks @AquaPlants! I didn’t buy the background kit I bought just the light fixture. The fixture is great and the programmable features are really cool. I tried out the sounds but i don’t have them on all the time. Actually just connected some old computer speakers to them. You’ll love the lights. I have another serene sun Le pro arriving tomorrow with the arm mount so I’m pretty stoked on setting that up! Will upload pics when I’m done


----------

